
Learn X in Y Minutes - mlejva
https://learnxinyminutes.com
======
frfl
This isn't a site you should rely on to truly understand a language, but I
have successfully used it to learn enough syntax to follow along with Ruby
code in a book I was reading.

I imagine if I needed to learn enough Go or Kotlin, or some other language
that's not totally a different paradigm to C/Java(script)/etc, to get a
superficial understanding (enough to following along a blog post or some
simple snippet of code) it would be sufficient and convenient.

------
chubot
I like this site! I’ve referred to it many times while designing my
programming language.

------
Royalaid
I love Learn X in Y minutes! It is a great reference (how do I do basic thing
x in language y) or useful for teaching yourself the basics of a language if
you know one that rhymes e.g. C# and Java.

I used it recently to get my barings in Bash and then used the terminology I
learned from the examples to finish my glue code.

Was this code good and super idiomatic? I don't think so but I also don't
care. That job is done and I am on to bigger and better things.

Much like Wikipedia with regards to research, it's an overview and gives you
the tools to dig deep but it doesn't really "teach" you any given language.

------
oweiler
The Lua one is pretty neat.
[https://learnxinyminutes.com/docs/lua/](https://learnxinyminutes.com/docs/lua/)

------
einpoklum
Obligatory counter: "Teach yourself programming in 10 years"

[http://www.norvig.com/21-days.html](http://www.norvig.com/21-days.html)

------
dlphn___xyz
pretty good as a reference

------
LandR
I don't feel you are really learning anything from this site. It's more like a
collection of cheat sheets.

~~~
mieseratte
Learning syntax and convention is something.

I’ve been programming for 15+ years, everything from assembly to the latest
JS. I don’t need a $50 book for, say, C# that is targeted at everyone and so
spends time explaining basic programming concepts. I need a 10,000 foot view
and then I can drill down into the things that are unique or otherwise
unclear.

